
Tesla says New York incentive for non-proprietary chargers is “discriminatory” - protomyth
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/03/tesla-asks-new-york-to-reconsider-incentive-for-non-proprietary-chargers/
======
steelframe
This is hilarious. In the U.S. market Tesla decides to take their ball and go
home rather than engage the greater auto manufacturing community in good faith
effort to build common charging standards for everyone. Then they've got the
wherewithall to throw a hissy-fit about being "discriminated" against when
government endorses the "everyone but Tesla" standard. Which is already
established in Europe to the point that Tesla has no choice but to ship cars
in that area that support CCS! Cry me a river, Tesla. Your self-absorbed
proprietary charging "standard" deserves (and will endure) a fate worse than
Betamax.

~~~
acct1771
Tesla being "wrong" here doesn't make it easier to feel any empathy whatsoever
for Detroit after the complete lack of good faith shown to Tesla and electric
in general.

EV1, etc etc.

~~~
fgonzag
Proprietary chargers losing does make it easier. Sooner or later, all of us
are going to be driving electric vehicles, and I personally do not want to
have to keep trying different places and chargers to find one that is
compatible with my car. One open standard, please.

Parking lots are going to become the new gas stations.

------
clouddrover
Tesla should just adopt the CCS standard. The European Model 3's come with a
CCS plug:

[https://electrek.co/2018/12/18/tesla-model-3-ccs-charging-
st...](https://electrek.co/2018/12/18/tesla-model-3-ccs-charging-station/)

------
sunstone
In the end charging has to be non-proprietary. I don't think this is the hill
Tesla wants to die on.

